
Assessment of Antiretroviral Effects of a Synthetic Aluminum-Magnesium Silicate - vezycash
http://sciencedomain.org/abstract/2831
======
mrcactu5
I had trouble finding the pdf of the article

[http://imsear.li.mahidol.ac.th/bitstream/123456789/175066/1/...](http://imsear.li.mahidol.ac.th/bitstream/123456789/175066/1/bjmmr2014v4n8p1672.pdf)

are they sure these metals are non-toxic?

~~~
brudgers
Often treatments balance the toxicity and mortality rate of the "medicine"
with that of the disease, e.g. chemotherapy. HIV treatments have long been
among them.

